# This forum Sux!



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

There is never anything happening in this forum….
For how great of a motor the I5 is I am surprised that no one is ever talking about it


----------



## rj11c (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: This forum Sux! (yoVWmon)*

bump back to the top, man this forum moves fast


----------



## shellshock (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: This forum Sux! (yoVWmon)*

2.5L is a new motor. Give it a year or 2 when everyone starts picking them up.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: This forum Sux! (shellshock)*

anyone seen the show where ABD is modifying the jetta to compete against a skyline and a cobalt ss? the jetta is gonna get its a$s kicked


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: This forum Sux! (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_anyone seen the show where ABD is modifying the jetta to compete against a skyline and a cobalt ss? the jetta is gonna get its a$s kicked


haha, lets take this into prespective......a skyline, a crapbalt, and a jetta. Do we really even need to address how one sided this is going to be if any sort of mods are involved?


----------



## orangearmy (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: This forum Sux! (Jcr1982)*

Like shellshock said, give it some time and there will be plenty of posts in here.


----------



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: This forum Sux! (orangearmy)*

Give it time?????,,,,,, The 2.0T hasn't had time and look at that forum booming.... Seems to me that people just don't want to do much to the I5, and that's to bad, it could be one hell of a fast motor.


_Modified by yoVWmon at 1:30 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## Firedogut (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: This forum Sux! (yoVWmon)*

maybe because so much is posted the the Jetta V fourm. seems like most people just post there.


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: This forum Sux! (yoVWmon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoVWmon* »_Give it time?????,,,,,, The 2.0T hasn't had time and look at that forum booming.... Seems to me that people just don't want to do much to the I5, and that's to bad, it could be one hell of a fast motor.

It's rather dead some days, so I read the 1.8T forum instead. Just give both motors (I5, 2.0T) a ~year on the market.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Give it time....I have plans for mine when the golf is released...the motor has potential as long as an auto box isnt attached to it...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

still not much going on in here.....
to bad...


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The reason this forum is slow is because the 2.5l is a base engine in an ugly body. Not many people have bought these cars to go fast in. Why bother when you can pick up a mk4 (better looking car IMO) 1.8t for 10k.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

As soon as the MK5 golf is released I plan on getting one and diving in with the typical enthusiast home brew mods, cai, exhaust, need to look into ign. to see if its a dizzy or ecu controlled.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

VW ditched distributors with mk4's


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

DAMN....one less trick to try


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtibunny20v* »_The reason this forum is slow is because the 2.5l is a base engine in an ugly body. Not many people have bought these cars to go fast in. Why bother when you can pick up a mk4 (better looking car IMO) 1.8t for 10k.

I told the mods Id be nice, but you sir are an idiot


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CrssEyedNSmilin)*

Dont be upset because Im right. Name calling will get you no where.


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gtibunny20v)*

Get the 2.5. its faster








Just joking. I will get my jetta this week! And its a 5 spd!!!
I think not much discussion here because everyone is hopping on the 2.0T wagon. 
I miss my 2002 GTI 1.8T. the jetta will NOT be the same.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (CrssEyedNSmilin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrssEyedNSmilin* »_I told the mods Id be nice, but you sir are an idiot









I'd watch who you call an idiot...he's forgotten more about cars than you'll ever know....


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
I'd watch who you call an idiot...he's forgotten more about cars than you'll ever know....

Perhaps, but it's still a dumb comment. The foundation of VW hotrodding is taking the simpler base engines and unlocking the potential within. The new five seems to be just that......only now we need chips and intakes as opposed to cams and dual downpipes and skimmed heads.
As for why buy a Mk5 over a used 1.8t? Bwahahaha, can you say PROPER CHASSIS? If all you care about is power, buy a 1.8t and go APR dude, but I'm sure that the new base Mk5's will prove themselves to be very tuneable and fun cars, just like ye olde 8v Golf II or Rabbit used to be.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

1.8t and APR? Thats what all the fruits in the 1.8t forum do. I personally wouldnt buy a mk4 or a mk5. Take a Rabbit add a 20v, yeah Id do that...wait, I already did.


----------

